

.XXX Goes Live in the Root Servers - pwg
http://www.domainnamenews.com/registries/xxx-live-root-servers/9191

======
davidu
This will be much ado about nothing.

Despite being an industry-sponsored TLD, the industry does not want it. It
doesn't help in blocking content for young children. It doesn't help adults
find content they want. It accomplishes nothing but take money.

I expect it will have far less than 1/10 the registrations .co had in the
first year.

~~~
qeorge
100% disagree.

I expect .xxx will be 10x as popular as .co. .co is just a cheap mispelling of
.com that doesn't mean anything to average Americans. .xxx has meaning and
value (parents can block the whole TLD for their kids).

Obviously, its going to be a long time (ever?) before anything touches .com.
But amongst the also-rans, I think .xxx will be a hit.

~~~
gloob
Forgive me if I'm being dense, but what motive would I have to pay X dollars a
year for the privilege of being easy to block?

Edit: I mean, I've heard people argue that it would help the porn sites curry
favor with parents, but I really have a tough time imagining that actually
turning into more money for the porn sites (though I admit that I really know
nothing about the industry).

~~~
qeorge
_Forgive me if I'm being dense, but what motive would I have to pay X dollars
a year for the privilege of being easy to block?_

I'm sure they wouldn't.

My assumption, which could be wrong, is that many adults want to access porn
websites, but don't want their kids to. For them, requiring a password to
visit any .xxx site would be very user friendly.

So whether the porn industry wanted it, if the market wanted it, it would
happen.

~~~
gloob
_So whether the porn industry wanted it, if the market wanted it, it would
happen._

What do you mean by "if the market wanted it"? Unless people actually stopped
paying for porn on non-.xxx domains, or they payed more for porn on .xxx
domains, then there is no market force encouraging porn companies to change
what they're already doing.

(Rant: The personification of "the market" to the point where it is capable of
"wanting" things on its own initiative is a pet peeve of mine. It's not a
person. It doesn't have desires. Market economics is a descriptive theory, not
a theological statement.)

~~~
qeorge
_Unless people actually stopped paying for porn on non-.xxx domains, or they
payed more for porn on .xxx domains, then there is no market force encouraging
porn companies to change what they're already doing._

Exactly. If .xxx became the de facto "porn tld", to the point that porn buyers
look for .xxx sites first, then yes - the porn operators would move to .xxx.

Not saying its likely, going to happen, any of that. Just responding to your
point that .xxx wouldn't work because porn companies don't want it.

Re: your rant - was this necessary? Obviously you knew what I meant.

------
gamble
Already blocked in India:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/29/xxx-domain-
blocked-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/29/xxx-domain-blocked-
india_n_841839.html)

------
Cyranix
Surprisingly, <http://porn.xxx> _is_ safe for work -- it's an informational
page tied to <http://icmregistry.com>.

It seems like competition for porn-related domain names will be condensed into
a very small space within the .xxx TLD. I'm curious to see whether the general
public accepts TLDs as semantically relevant, or whether it remains about as
important to the average Internet user as the protocol component of a URL.

------
gohat
Interesting. While you may or may not agree with the .XXX domain, it seems
that we are going to be getting a lot of new domain extensions. The new gTLD
process is going to allow a lot more applicants in the next year or so.

~~~
pstack
I find it amusing that sexual content is so horrific that it must be
categorized and filtered. I don't see a TLD intended to 'classify-out' all of
the violent racist hate websites.

It's a matter of time before corrupt MPAA style bureaucracies start to force
the labeling and filtering of every piece of content out there. And god help
you if your website has more than one type of content on it.

------
navs
If .XXX does end up as the preferred domain for all adult content then that
should make content filtering easy.

~~~
davidu
No it won't because there is already so much adult content on other TLDs that
won't go away.

~~~
pstack
It will when you criminalize it and equate it in the public's mind with
"putting Hustler magazine on the shelves of your local library's children's
section".

